# Curtis Compressor



## svsmk1976 (2 mo ago)

I am curious of the year and approx value of this compressor. It is in perfect working order and has been in my shop for years.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

svsmk1976,

Any offer over $100 I would take. You basically have a 40+ year old tank and a utility compressor (used to fill a tire). For more of a general compressor use, you need more CFM than this unit can produce. IMO

Stephen


----------

